# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Kambodscha >  Einreise über den Landweg

## schiene

Ganz interessant.....
http://das-kambodschaforum.de/sicher...eber-land.html

----------


## Jim

Genau das ist mir auch passiert.

----------


## SAMI

Die Idee ist gut

----------


## frank_rt

hallo.
da ich wahrscheinlich mindestens einen visa run machen muss, möchte ich den mit einer 3-4 tagesreise verbinden.
ich möchte keine gebuchte tour machen, sondern "auf eigene faust" reisen.
startort ist pattaya und angkor wat ist für mich pflicht.
wie komme ich zur grenze kambotscha`s aber wie komm ich weiter.
hat jemand einen tip.
gruß frank

----------


## schiene

Wenn du es nicht in einer organisierten Reise machen möchtest musst du alles alleine machen.Du brauchst einen Fahrer mit Auto bis zur Grenze.
Visa für Kambodscha ist kein Problem und im Normalfall in 30 Minuten erledigt.Dann musst du wieder einen Fahrer mit Auto suchen welcher dich
nach Angkor Wat bringt.Hotel kannst du vor Ort suchen oder im Voraus buchen z.b.hier:
http://www.agoda.com/de-de/pages/ago...k=635388976440

Rückfahrt hast du dieselben Probleme.Ich würde es in einer Agentur in Pattaya buchen und so sorgen und stressfrei die Reise angehen.

----------


## frank_rt

naja ne reise dahin buchen 2 übernachtungen und minibusfahrt für ca. 14000-15000 baht ist mir zu teuer. und billiger hab ich`s niergendwo gefunden.
bin zwar kein geizhals, finde das etwas übertrieben und dann vieleicht noch nen deutschen dolmetscher.
naja ich werde mal schauen was möglich ist
danke schiene

----------


## schiene

Frag mal hier nach...
Vielleicht fährt er zu deiner Zeit wieder....
http://siamonline.de/vbb/reiseb%FCro...iem-reap-4380/

----------


## frank_rt

danke schiene.
hab gerade auch was gefunden. hier der link
http://www.kctangkor.com/PATTAYATOSIEMREAP.html

----------


## schiene

Schau dich direkt in Pattaya um,da wirst du viele Angebote zu günstigen Preisen finden.So einen Kurztrip im Voraus online zu buchen bringt nix.
Buche es vor Ort wenn du dir eine Preisübersicht direkt verschafft hast.

----------


## schorschilia

solltest du noch kein Visa haben ( so denke ich mal ) gibt's auch die Möglichkeit dies vom Sofa aus erledigen.

http://evisa.mfaic.gov.kh/ContactInformation.aspx

damit ist aber noch kein Transport und Weiterreise organisiert...ich bin vor 2 Jahren mit diesem VAN - Unternehmen von Bang Saen nach Aranjaphradet gefahren.

Anhang 5985

( 240 Baht pro Weg ) Buchung über Thai Kollegin.
Achtung ! an der Grenze zu Kambodscha hat es Schlepper, welche dir ein überteuertes Visa aufdrängen wollen.




> .....und angkor wat ist für mich pflicht.


.....kann ich dir beipflichten; hab`s leider bis heute nicht geschafft.

gruss schorschilia

----------


## frank_rt

@schorschilia
Anhang 5985

( 240 Baht pro Weg ) Buchung über Thai Kollegin.
Achtung ! an der Grenze zu Kambodscha hat es Schlepper, welche dir ein überteuertes Visa aufdrängen wollen.

danke für die hilfe.
werde ich auch vom sofa machen.
nur was ist mit dem anhang  5985, da bekomme ich nur ne fehlermeldung.

danke schorschilia

----------


## schorschilia

> nur was ist mit dem anhang  5985, da bekomme ich nur ne fehlermeldung.


stimmt; habs jetzt auch gesehen...hat aber bevor ich "beantworten" anklickte noch gefunzt.
o.k. dann noch mal...

----------


## frank_rt

@schorschilia
e-visa für kambo ist heute gekommen.
hotel in SIEM REAP habe ich auch schon.
jetzt fehlt nur noch der bus. 
was kostet das pattaya - SIEM REAP bei deiner kollegin.
gruß frank

----------


## schorschilia

> ....jetzt fehlt nur noch der bus. 
> was kostet das pattaya - SIEM REAP bei deiner kollegin.





> ...ich bin vor 2 Jahren mit diesem VAN - Unternehmen von Bang Saen nach* Aranjaphradet* gefahren.
> ( 240 Baht pro Weg ) Buchung über Thai Kollegin.



ich denke du hast da etwas Missverstanden....
ich habe vor 2 Jahren meinen "Visa Run" von Bang Saen aus erledigt. die Thai Kollegin arbeitet in einem Guest House in Bang Saen und wollte unbedingt
mitkommen - Shopping und einfach mal was anderes erleben...
die Adresse vom Taxi & Van Unternehmen ( siehe Karte ) habe ich per Zufall in Si Ratcha gesehen. ich habe Su dann gebeten dort anzurufen, und 240 Baht                               für einen Weg ist doch prima.
ob dieses Unternehmen auch nach Siem Reap fährt, weiss ich nicht ( erinnerungsmässig, eher nein )




> e-visa für kambo ist heute gekommen.


....du bist schon früh in den Startlöchern....wünsche viel Spass und ein unvergessliches Erlebnis  in Angkor...

gruss schorschilia

----------

